
Machine learning as inspiration for physical paintings - gfredtech
https://artplusmarketing.com/digital-processes-inspiring-analog-paintings-a358eb7801a0
======
datashovel
I had an idea that I was going to turn into a side project related to this,
but find myself too busy to work on it at the moment.

Imagine a simple ML engine that would allow an artist to pipe in a selection
of "art", whether that is visual or aural. The engine would then build a
network on top of that data. The next step would be for the ML engine to build
pieces "inspired" by the artist's selections which would, in theory, inspire
the artist.

I've seen a handful of projects posted that are similar to this, but have yet
to take the step of allowing the user to select which pieces of music / art
the engine should use for inspiration.

Of all the professions that exist today, I think artists have a special
distinction in that they are probably some of the only people who will be
immune to the possibility of ML "taking their jobs".

------
rememberlenny
Im the writer and artist! Thanks for sharing!

Happy to answer any questions!

